# Old house, Melton, March 2008



## Goldie87 (Mar 15, 2008)

Was in the area the other night with Mr Sam and Kezza so we popped into this place. It turned out to be really weird. Its near the centre of town, one side of the street is all houses, the other is an old hospital and further up an area overgrown with trees where this house sits. The thing that strikes you about this place is how dated everything is, like its stuck in the 40's or 50's. The living rooms have dated wallpaper, fireplaces, and bakelite electrical sockets and light fittings. The kitchen had two old cookers and a copper for washing clothes in the corner. I wish i had taken pics of everything now, and we never even went upstairs. 






Kitchen





Cooking range





Dining room (I think)





Bakelite socket


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, that's a real time warp. Superb range and love that corner cupboard. I once lived for a while in an old terraced house that had similar facilities in it. Not exactly mod con comfort but it had a great atmosphere and I loved it there.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 15, 2008)

That's a blast from the past


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 16, 2008)

How bizzare that it is still like that, I haven't seen those sockets in use anywhere in 30 years! I wonder how long its been empty, any plans to go back and do the upstairs?

Nick.


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 16, 2008)

reddwarf9 said:


> How bizzare that it is still like that, I haven't seen those sockets in use anywhere in 30 years! I wonder how long its been empty, any plans to go back and do the upstairs?
> 
> Nick.



The electrical fittings in that house really were scary lol. Definitely going to go back at some point and look at the rest.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 16, 2008)

Goldie87 said:


> The electrical fittings in that house really were scary lol. Definitely going to go back at some point and look at the rest.



Wouldnt mind joining you on a trip sometime as you're not that far north of me


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 16, 2008)

reddwarf9 said:


> Wouldnt mind joining you on a trip sometime as you're not that far north of me



Just let us know when your about, we're normally out and about most weekends and the odd weekday evening as well


----------



## smileysal (Mar 17, 2008)

omg, my grandad was still cooking on one of those ranges up until he died in 1987, and still had those light switches. After he'd died they updated the whole house. This place has taken me back a good few years. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## za-hateshiganai (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a friend that has a range like that, And wow not meny places ive seen have bakerlight plugs like that. Made that stuff in Chemistry the other week. Nice Find.


----------



## chuckles2008 (Apr 20, 2008)

I think I know the house you're talking about and I have explored the whole house with my friends almost 10 years ago now. It has been empty forever. 
We spent a summer going in it and exploring everyday... the doors take the very large heavy keys from years ago... and I actualy still have one of them (it creepily fell out of the air into my hand while we were stood wondering where the keys to all the doors were)

It's been years but I'd still love to go back and have another good look round


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 20, 2008)

According to my Dad my Aunt had some odd electrical sockets at one time, & she lived in nearby Great Dalby (assuming this is the righ Melton!), it might have been the same electrician who up them in.


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 21, 2008)

chuckles2008 said:


> I think I know the house you're talking about and I have explored the whole house with my friends almost 10 years ago now. It has been empty forever.
> We spent a summer going in it and exploring everyday... the doors take the very large heavy keys from years ago... and I actualy still have one of them (it creepily fell out of the air into my hand while we were stood wondering where the keys to all the doors were)
> 
> It's been years but I'd still love to go back and have another good look round



Interesting, its a very strange place isn't it. I wonder why its been left for so many years.



Richard Davies said:


> According to my Dad my Aunt had some odd electrical sockets at one time, & she lived in nearby Great Dalby (assuming this is the righ Melton!), it might have been the same electrician who up them in.



Yep it is that Melton!


----------

